# Roached my lower unit this past weekend.



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Trailed the small boat to port Clinton for a family vacation. The main outboard is a 1985 70hp evinrude that I paid too much for from a dealer 2 & 1/2 years ago. Perfect motor for a 18' Starcraft. I was running wot doing 28 mph on mostly flat water when it went with a lot of clunking and vibration. I immediately slowed down and shut it down. I thought I blew up the head. I had my 7 yr old nephew and his dad with me so I deployed the kicker and limped back. Really glad it wasn't ruff or happen while we were miles off shore. 
So now I'm on the search for a good condition suitable replacement or a shop/mechanic to rebuild mine. 
Any help would be great. I'm not even sure what to expect to pay either way.
Glad I have the big boat but yet another year I will miss out on fishing out east


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I would think you could find a donor motor or lower unit out there.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

curious as to why it went out...


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Yea me too! I didn't hit anything, the boat wasn't overloaded, & I was in 18' of water.... My best guess (& I'm no mechanic) is that the forward/reverse linkage slipped while under way at wot.??..
After a day and 1/2 of intense Internet searches, there seems to be a shortage of compatible lower units. I found 2. A referb for $1100 and a used for $800.
That's it. Checked Craig's, all of eBay, and did endless Google searches.
Are these prices out of line??


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

For that much, maybe a little more, might be able to up the HP and the years by a few, hope ya get her fixed before fall bite. Good luck.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

I might have one, Ill check the storage building on Monday and let you know


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Let me know bluntman. That would be killer to get it locally. The 2 I found were in Minnesota...
I'm under the impression that 60/65/70/75 hp 1982-1988 evinrudes are compatible


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 65hp lower from a 1974, but don't know if it is compatible. I'd let it go for $400


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lower units go for $300 used down here around Dayton cinci???? I just bought a used in good running order 90' 115 ho with boat and trailer for $600. I found lots of junk boats with decent motors on them for 500-800 dollars. Look that route


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

There is an entire 1976 on Craig list Meadville, Pa. $350.00 They say it is seized up. Don't know upper or lower unit.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

From what I understand it has to be 1982-1988 to be compatible. Am I wrong??








Got this info from another site


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Pulled the lower unit yesterday. Noticed the big o ring at the top of the drive shaft was missing. Could that have caused the problem????


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

Checked our one building today and no luck yet, One more place to look tomorrow


----------



## fishdady (May 3, 2009)

Craigslist boat parts by owner. Check all over Ohio, cause, Cincinnati, akron, Cleveland. Lots of 70s laying around out there, damn good engine!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Petermkerling said:


> Pulled the lower unit yesterday. Noticed the big o ring at the top of the drive shaft was missing. Could that have caused the problem????


You never specifically said what is wrong. Did the unit tie up or what?


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks again bluntman for checking. 
Fishdady- thanks, I didn't realize Craig's list has a "boat parts" section. I will check that out.
Kagee- First thing I did when I got it home was a compression check on each cylinder cause I feared the worst; and they were all good.while it was idling "in gear" it sounded like a blender full of rocks. Idling in neutral sounded like a blender with one rock in it. I couldn't stand it so it didn't run long like that. With the motor off, both in gear and in neutral I tried to spin the prop. Got it to turn a couple times. After that it felt locked up.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

Checked all the old OMC motors we have, unfortunately no luck on the part you need


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

did you do a 50 state search on craigs list?? theres gotta be some out there?


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks again bluntman for looking. 

I've kept my Craig's list searches within Ohio plus a few cities in Michigan and Pennsylvania. Oh yea and buffalo too. When it comes to used stuff on craigslist, I don't really trust to buy sight unseen and shipped across country. If it's too far for me to drive and get it it's just too far. 
After much deliberation I think I'm gunna go the $$ route and buy a refurbished unit with a two year warranty. Already paid too much for the outboard to begin with and I'd hate to have to deal with this again in two months or next spring...


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

If you can find a dealer or person that changed from a prop to a jet they will have lower units, mine went out a few years back and i found one in P.A. brand new, the guy converted his and had it laying in his garage I paid 600$ for it. the guys business is called Blackbird outboard motor repairs hes just across the state line.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks I'll give them a try. But I'm skeptical that he will have the 80s vintage I'm looking for


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

buy another boat n trailer with the motor you like change motors salvage junk boat out ...?


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Be careful of blackbird. Go to the hull truth and do a search. Lots of bad reviews of his parts and rebuilds.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I did see the reviews about blackbird. 
Not good......


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

Petermkerling said:


> Trailed the small boat to port Clinton for a family vacation. The main outboard is a 1985 70hp evinrude that I paid too much for from a dealer 2 & 1/2 years ago. Perfect motor for a 18' Starcraft. I was running wot doing 28 mph on mostly flat water when it went with a lot of clunking and vibration. I immediately slowed down and shut it down. I thought I blew up the head. I had my 7 yr old nephew and his dad with me so I deployed the kicker and limped back. Really glad it wasn't ruff or happen while we were miles off shore.
> So now I'm on the search for a good condition suitable replacement or a shop/mechanic to rebuild mine.
> Any help would be great. I'm not even sure what to expect to pay either way.
> Glad I have the big boat but yet another year I will miss out on fishing out east


I was looking through a site called Pennswoods.com,, it is in Pa.. there is/was a 1986 60hp Johnson motor was junk but said lower unit good,,, $175.00,, I don't know anything about the motor,, but the phone number if interested was 814-777-6698 It is near state college pa,, hope this helps,,, good luck,


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

was looking on pennswoods and there is a 60hp Johnson for 800$ 814-279-5758 says runs with controls,
good luck,, and also heard many horror stories on blackbird,, beware!!!!


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Sounds like the dog gear is shot. Did it feel like you you hit a log? Mine did the same thing.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure what it feels like to hit a log. Knock on wood, I've never hit one. But there was a loud clunck and a lot of vibrations. And then what I can only describe as rocks in a blender sound.


----------

